# what does the fuel solenoid do?



## aremer... (Jan 14, 2005)

i have this problem with my craftsman lawn tractor.it was running fine,then it started to backfire & miss.finally it would start again but then stall out.it now will only turn over ,but will not fire.seems like it is being swamped with gas in the cylinder(wet plug).i put in a new plug & it only coughs ,then will not fire(plug swamped again).could this be from the solenoid? it has spark & seems to want to start.thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The solenoid on the bottom of the carburetor stops the flow of fuel when the engine is shut down, in order to prevent after fire in the muffler. Your issue sounds, from your description to be a flooding carburetor. Check the float, inlet needle and seat as this may be causing your carburetor to allow too much fuel to make it to the engine.

Best Of Luck....


----------



## aremer... (Jan 14, 2005)

thanks for the advice!just seems kinda strange that it was running fine for 12 yrs,then it just stopped running right.will try the carb first though!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

aremer... said:


> thanks for the advice!just seems kinda strange that it was running fine for 12 yrs,then it just stopped running right.will try the carb first though!


Not really strange, parts wear out. If it's never had any service done to the carburetor, you have had a good run. It's likely the inlet needle and seat that's causing your problem, if it's the original one.


----------

